# body kit IDEA.....



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I want to get the R33 front bumper......

http://aerotrends.com/index2.html ....Damn I cant get a direct link to the bumper-U have to search through the site to get-sorry

And I was thinking the Extreme rear.....

http://www.importfan.com/product.asp?3=2939

And sides......

http://www.importfan.com/product.asp?3=2938

DO you guyz think the kit will flow right even with the R33 front????


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Dig the R33 front. I'd pass on the rear. I'll take the sides though too! I say go for it!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

well thanks for the opinion 200'side....I guess no one else around here got one .....

Im just worried that since the R33 front is more clean cut that it might not go with Extreme sides and rear Uknow...


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Right. Thats why I wouldn't go with that bumper and then the clean R33 front. I think the skirts will go great with the setup though! Figuring on getting them anytime soon?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

As soon as I make a decision the $$$ is sitting in my account...SO U think the R33 front doesnt go with the Extreme rear....I guess U have a point but their arent too many other rears out there for us that I know of...

Damn I guess the simple thing to do would be to just keep the Extreme bumper I have now and get the rest of the kit...BUT I just really like the R33 style--wish they would have made the whole kit to go with it...


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

In total agreement. The extreme kit is nice if you decide to keep it too. What about the R34 bumber Aerotrends offers? I don't know if it would fit though ... I like it alot. Think how sick that would be.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

oh I havent seen that bumper but check this one out...I think its new

http://www.extremedimensions.com/Shopexd.asp?id=2690


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Yo! That's sick. Snatch it! Plannin' on turboin' any time? Just think of a fat intercooler right there.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah I know but no turbo for me anytime soon ....Its not a bad bumper though I havent seen any1 wit it yet...I wouldnt get it though --its too much Like the one I have now...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

those sides are too honda-ish. Everyone and there brother has those sides and rear.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah the sidea and rear are played by now..Im thnking R33 front-M3 sides-but then wut rear???

U think I can maybe still use the Exteme rear or would it throw it off???


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the drift kit i can get it cheaper than that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

I think that the drift kit is the best made for the B14, but the skyline front would look really sweet with the drift rear. they have it here. I am going to have the drift front and rear, except I'm having the rear bumper custom made (I'm actuall taking a sawzall to it) so that that big rear piece that has the muffler cutout in it is gone. So you will be able to see all my chassis goodies and the big 3" exhaust in your face. HAHA. -BEN


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ah yes.. good ol GTP web site.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

SR20Sentra98 said:


> *but the skyline front would look really sweet with the drift rear.-BEN *


That is the set up I'm running. I just need to decide on some skirts...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Well its offfical then I think....lol-- Im going with the R33 front -M3 sides and Extreme rear...


Ill probably have the shop customize the rear to have it sit flush with the sides...


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

What happened with the '02 G20 BODY SWAP? That's something I might consider.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

How does the m3 sides look like? Ive never seen them before.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

well it cant be done...not right anyway. I posted a link to it on another thread just search for it.....

Basically: the G20 parts are plastic and there isnt any product out that can really hold plastic that has been cut and re molded...

It was'nt worth the risk to me


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Ahhhhh.... I see.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I was thinking about getting the M3 skirts from Versus, but I want to see how they fit on our car. I've never seen them installed before....


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i want to see the m3 side skirts on a application too. how about this though. gtr rear, gtr sides and the r33 front? I would do it but if i'm going to make it look like a baby skyline i want a nice intercoolor sitting in that gap. so i'm going to do gtr rear and sides and drift front bumper. I could get a intercoolor and don't hook it up to any thing but that would be ricey as hell plus with the cost of a intercooler i could almost build my own non intercooled turbo kit. (i'm considering this but after i do a manual swap and figure out some more corners to cut on my car) but check this out i've seen this kit you can get that at a user programmed rpm makes the sound of a turbo. it looks like a car alarm or something. now how ricey is that?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah 1CLN - when I found out I could get the M3 sides with the R33 front I thought it would just be perfect especially since I havent seen any one online with them.....

And superfro - I thought about the GTR rear but I dont think its even available anymore...at least I dont think I can get anymore-DO YOU??? Oh and a friend mine told me about getting this fake turbo whoooosh and I almost had to hit his ass    

Hey but seriously does anyone know where to get the GTR rear?????


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

So, we might have the same front and sides if the M3's do in fact fit without tons of work.
Seeing as how you are on the other side of the country, I don't think there will be an issue


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *So, we might have the same front and sides if the M3's do in fact fit without tons of work.
> Seeing as how you are on the other side of the country, I don't think there will be an issue  *



LMAO......Yeah 1CLN I guess maybe we will have the same looking car in a way.....in diff. sides of the country

OK look IM going to admit sumting here: My main focus with the whole G20 idea was to have an original idea that no one else would have online here...

That didnt work-so I was just going to do the Extreme kit that I already had the front of... but do a whole car color swap to again be different. BUT I hate the kit...which led me to this idea and then keeping my car white..

Which Im now realizing might lead me to looking like U again in white at the end of the year......BUT uknow wut looking like you doesnt bother me too much....it would kinda make me proud in a way-since this all started with U about 2 yrs back when I found your NW Syndicate site....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I'm glad that I influenced you in some ways 
There are 3 (counting mine) white B14's that show in the NW. One of them (Six's) has the same front end as I do, but there is enough different about our cars that it is no big deal.

I will have more stuff done to my car by next spring that it will seperate us even more.

Back to the topic, I should have my rear Drift bumper very soon. I also have the Aerogear Hybred spoiler that will be custom fitted to the trunk lines. Those things, along with new skirts (anything but the Extreme at this point) should visualy set my car apart from the other white B14's 


Our new site should be up soon, we may have a new URL, so I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I shoula known that U would be up on some more mods to set yourself apart  ...Im really excited about seeing how we are all gonna look come the end of this year....

I thought the drift rear was a little too much for the clean lines of the R33 and M3 sides...But Im gonna modify the Extreme rear to sit right so.......

Yeah and ever since I decided to get kitted and painted I ve been looking out for Possible competion in the Nissan class..

So far theres

MoSpeed-- but hes a 200 and I think hes selling the car tooo

Overlooked (i think)-another 200 that was baggin on 19s and hes got sum new stuff coming

Matt-- a 200 that I thinks can take a 1st place now EZ

BUT no other Sentras-show wise just a couple street ones that are around my block

So lets see how things come about,,,,


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Anybody know how I can get the length of our side skirts--I need the specs for the M3 sides Im gonna order.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Not sure what the length is off the top of my head....
If they work out, I may get them as well. I think they will look good with the Omega front and the Drift rear. Both have pretty flat areas. The Drift does have that vent, but it is still pretty flat...
http://www.importfan.com/images/pro...95_99/sentra_95_99_b_gtp_type_blits_rb_01.jpg

So, there are no hooked up Altima's, Maxima's, 240SX's, 300Z's, or Skylines in Florida?

I had to compete against some Skylines at a few shows last summer.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *I want to get the R33 front bumper......
> 
> http://aerotrends.com/index2.html ....Damn I cant get a direct link to the bumper-U have to search through the site to get-sorry
> 
> *


 I have that front end for sale.

$220 shipped. PM me.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

No dont get me wrong 1CLN there are sum Nissans around here--IM just talking about the ones I know about right now but no Skylines.....

Sentrixx...Why U selling???


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

> _
> 
> Sentrixx...Why U selling??? [/B]_


_ 

I decided to put the money into my drop and rims first. Plus haveing the time to have it fitted and preped, I don't have the time right now. Its the samn one from aerotrends if your interested._


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey Sentrixx check your pm and get back to me ASAP!!!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

tag your it


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

GOTCHA!!!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

your pm box is full, check your email.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

My rear Drift bumper just arrived!

WoOT!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

U lucky ASS.....How long did it take?? and wut about the sides???


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Only took a couple weeks.

LIUSPEED is the man. He hooked me up with a good deal, and always kept in touch.


I'm still deciding on skirts......


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Oh yeah Liu came through huh...how much???


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

So who makes the M3 sides and the GTR Sides and Rear? I have a R33 Front but Dont know what to do with the sides and rear...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, shipped to Garage SPL in Seattle it was $325.00


I'm can not say if that would be the price again though....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

NsX200SX said:


> *So who makes the M3 sides and the GTR Sides and Rear? I have a R33 Front but Dont know what to do with the sides and rear... *


GTR sides and rear are made by erebuni and that is made out of urethane !


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey 1CLN have U checked out the Versus site they have some diff. type of skirts U might want to consider....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *My rear Drift bumper just arrived!
> 
> WoOT!  *


Awesome! When are you test-fitting it?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, I've seen the ones on the Versus site, but they don't show the ones I like, on a car. I don't want to spend an extra $300.00 at a body shop getting them to fit.

samo, I want to do a test fit this weekend (oh, what are you doing tomorrow night, we may be getting together)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I know Im taking a risk with being the first to try the M3s but I think it'll be worth the sleepless nights....lol


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I can get tomorrow off only if I have a _really_ good excuse. We have some ghetto-ass dorm event, and I've already missed one... blah. However, this weekend is totally free, no homework, no papers, nothing to do, so if you don't mind another hand...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050, when do you think you will be getting them?

Samo, you really should attend the dorm event. THe BBQ is kind of falling apart anyway. I'll call you about the test fit.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hopefully by the first weeek of Nov. or so-I havent even ordered them yet...--Hey wut about the GTR sides... does would look good too..

Since Sentrixx popped up with that front it kinda stopped me from putting in the order....But now I know Im getting it from him so Im gonna order the sides and rear ASAP...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

When I test fit the Drift rear this weekend, I will have a better idea as to what will look good with the front and rear....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah well make sure U take a pic so we can C....Im gonna do the same when I get the R33 from Sentrixx


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I'll call you about the test fit. *


Awesome.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, the rear Drift from GTP does not fit well at all.

Looks like I'll be spending $400.00 more just to get it fit


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Well, the rear Drift from GTP does not fit well at all.
> 
> Looks like I'll be spending $400.00 more just to get it fit  *


Damn! That sucks.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Damn! That sucks. *


Yea, it's not even close.....


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Damn! That sucks. *


 That's why i want my rims more now. Just for the look.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN 1CLN thats not right have U tried to contact GTP at all....???

Oh and Sentrixx U doing the right thing. The only reason I got a front first was cuz I got into a Accident...But I regretted driving around without rims and a front bumper..


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

speaking of... When do you want to do this? Any idea?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

the gtr sides look like the sportside truck things if you don't get the door caps. they will stick out way too far if you don't. if you wan't i could show you a pic of a sentra with the gtr side skirts without the door caps to give you a idea what i am talking about


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *DAMN 1CLN thats not right have U tried to contact GTP at all....???
> *


I really doubt they would do anything, seeing that I bought them through a seperate entity (LIUSPEED)


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

You know, if its fiberglass its not going to fit up right. just for the fact that they are made from a mold and the mold is always going to be bigger. Thats why fiber glass has to be fitted. alot of people don't like that, but you want something aftermarket. And that's what alot of people don't like about kits. Its the price you pay tho.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Oh yeah dats right......well I remember when I got the Extreme bumper put on--the shop told me it took alot of extra work to get it on but they didnt really charge me extra for it....

Well Ill be picking up the R33 front this weekand from Sentrixx and I just put in a order for the M3 sides and Extrme rear--He said I should get the parts by the end of the month..

I finally decided on a shop thats going to do the work and new paint so by the middle of Nov. I should be done...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *You know, if its fiberglass its not going to fit up right. just for the fact that they are made from a mold and the mold is always going to be bigger. Thats why fiber glass has to be fitted. alot of people don't like that, but you want something aftermarket. And that's what alot of people don't like about kits. Its the price you pay tho. *


I'm very familiar with fiberglass.....

This kit DOES NOT FIT, it is that simple.

My fiberglass front bumper from VIS fit fine. Granted, I had to fab brackets for mounting it, but it did not have 1/2 inch gaps, and it reached the wheel wells. This is a poorly made kit.......


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I think thats something like wut the shop did for my VIS front too....I mean it fit it just needed sum help...

But that GTP sounds like U were ripped off man....


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I'm very familiar with fiberglass.....
> 
> This kit DOES NOT FIT, it is that simple.
> 
> My fiberglass front bumper from VIS fit fine. Granted, I had to fab brackets for mounting it, but it did not have 1/2 inch gaps, and it reached the wheel wells. This is a poorly made kit....... *


 Bro I'm telling you what. There is a big BIG difference in kits. Like I said before fiberglass is made bigger for the fact that not all cars are the samn. My R33 has is 1 inch longer than it should be for the reason that it has to be specialy fitted. And the nose right under the grill is really short just like the skyline for the samn look. Ya know, its sucks ass but when its done it looks so damn nice that you don't care how much things cost sometimes. I bought the front end for the fact that I loved how it looked, clean and aggresive at the samn time, but its not going to all be perfect unless you take your time with the kit and make it work. Hell people spend lots of money on kits. Chef had freaking Integra side skirts put on his Sentra. And its looks bad as hell, and no one else's car looks nothing like it. If you want to be differnt you pay the price. Thats just the way it is. And well if you feel that its was a poor made kit. Thats why you do your research on things like this. we are all lucky that someone actully took a chance and made something for our car.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I will let you all know right now, even MP2050. The R33 front end from Aerotrends doesn't fit like you all think. UNLESS the kit is poly, its not going to be perfect. And I'm telling you this so you don't think that your all getting riped off. I like everyone else don't want to look like someone else's car. But the thing you have to remember is, this is an expencive hobby we have. And not everything is out to what it seems. We I first got the front end I thought, yeah I got ripped off. But I looked at the kit and said. " that bitch is going to look bad". And it does, but its for a price. You want it to look good, its going to cost you. None the less, you take a chance putting on headers or a CAI. But the fact stands that its aftermarket, and if your car fucks up because of it, it's no one elses fault but your own. Thats just the way it happends. Shit happends. And if you take the chance and just jump into something and not ask questions. You will feel riped off. And no one likes that feeling at all. I know.

And I feel like a better person just telling you all just to watch out and know what your getting yourself into sometimes. We are a tight family here and we should all respect that and not try to rip people off. Its not cool. And I don't want anyone thinking that.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Well said Sentrixx ......and I expect for it to not be perfect-its what we have to deal with here in the Nissan World....

I still want the bumper  Sentrixx--Ill be coming to get it this weekand as a matter of fact.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Well said Sentrixx ......and I expect for it to not be perfect-its what we have to deal with here in the Nissan World....
> 
> I still want the bumper  Sentrixx--Ill be coming to get it this weekand as a matter of fact. *


 Its here waiting for ya. Give me another holla like friday. And we will met up then or saturday. If you still need my number here ya go.

561.309.8732


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok, if the fiberglass ones are made bigger, why is my bumper 1 inch short of the wheel well on both sides?

Chef wanted something that was one off/custom. I can understand why that would cost bank. Now, when I buy a bumper that is for my car, I expect it to at least somewhat fit. 
I have been tuning/modding cars for over 10 years, and I know what is, and what is not acceptible. I fully understand that the company, in this case GTP, is not liable, as they have disclaimers on their site. 

This is not the first time you and I have not seen eye to eye on things.....


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Ok, if the fiberglass ones are made bigger, why is my bumper 1 inch short of the wheel well on both sides?
> 
> Chef wanted something that was one off/custom. I can understand why that would cost bank. Now, when I buy a bumper that is for my car, I expect it to at least somewhat fit.
> I have been tuning/modding cars for over 10 years, and I know what is, and what is not acceptible. I fully understand that the company, in this case GTP, is not liable, as they have disclaimers on their site.
> ...


 Well when you find that perfect kit that doesn't cost you and arm and a legs and fits perfect. You let me know because I would to see it. And make sure its fiberglass.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

U two are'nt arguing on my thread are U???  .....lol

Look U two are both making valid points about the same thing.. 1CLN you're right it should at least sum wut fit if its listed for a Sentra and Sentrixx you're right if its aftermarket its gonna take sum work to fit right usually...

It def. sounds like 1CLN has a good reason to be upset with GTP right now....I would be tooo... 

I dont expect the bumper to bolt right on although for the $$$ we spend they should....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Alright kids, no fighting  .

Sentrixx - I helped with the test fit and this bumper isn't even close to fitting. This is going to take _extensive_ work to make it fit, essentially the same kind of work required to make a kit from a different car fit on. The mounting points on the sides are significantly too small to put a bolt through, and if you bend the sides in to make them fit, the rear pops off because it's molded all wrong. The gel-coat is pretty iffy (a few runs and things like that). Although any kit is going to take some work to make it fit, this is unacceptable, and if I had shelled out over $300 for this thing, I'd be as pissed as Sean right now.

Alright, back to my philosophy paper  ...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey 1clnb14..

this was totally out of my hands.

i was told by GTP that it was a direct fit .

for all you out there reading this .. i did no such thing to make the kit not fit. 

what i was told by GTP is that it was a exact fit.

please do not get me wrong.

and like sean said there are disclaimers on the site.

i do not like to be known as a bad seller.. i said it was out of my hands.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*DRIFT KITS!!*

In case you haven't heard, drift kits are made from an overmold off the stock bumpers. Significantly when the mold dries, it shrinks. Making it shorter than your actual stock fit. Someone on the boards that installed the front bumper says you can see the mold from the stock bumper under the fiberglass. Research is definently the key here Nissan Enthusiast. Maybe we need a How-To board, or an FYI section.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED, 
I'm in no way blaming you. 
I understand that you have no control over the fit of the kit.
You did your job as the supplier, and you did it well.
Much better than half of the other suppliers I've dealt with in the past.
I would gladly work with you again in the future.

I just don't think I would ever recomend the GTP product.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

........whoa now I forgot wut I posted this thread for....lol

Well this is what these forums are for...Hopefully everyone will read about wut happened to Sean and know not to get their drift kit from GTP unless they are willing to deal with all the extra work to put it on....

Its really not right....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea.. from now on my drift kit i will have to find another provider for me.


GTP was giving me good deal but if it giving my customers more work then i think ill find another supplier.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

This is such a good moment.


----------



## Nizmonik SE-R (Jun 27, 2002)

Yo MP did you finally take it to the shop yet? I can't wait to see your when its done. Well it be ready for the Meet on saturday??? I'm thinkin about kitting sometime in January, If not then its gonna be a investment with speed....Greedy Exhaust or CAI. Def. going to repaint it the whole car whether or not the kit is coming. Gimme a call MP!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

HEY AL its going in next week Thursday....so it'll probably be ready by the meeting after this one...

Dwight supppposed to be calling U soon but if Anything just Hollla at me....


----------



## Nizmonik SE-R (Jun 27, 2002)

Yea dwight just called me this morning infact. Said he'd try to flip the springs from front to back and back to front since the drop is uneven......I dunno if this is going to work but i guess its worth a try. How does this pool work that he called me about? Oh yea and i need another Windshield banner......Mine is really screwed up! LOL I'll do it myself at home this time. Gimme a Call!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN IT I knew he Fu**ed Up....oh well listen just give me a call after 9 tonight and we'll talk

I gotta alot of work on the car I gotta do this Sat. to get it ready to drop off at the shop....


----------

